# Part Conversion - Insulating and Soundproofing



## Pfenig (Nov 10, 2014)

I've just got an XLWB Iveco Daily Panel van 2.3 2008

It has a tail lift and I will need to continue in it's intended role as a motorcycle transport/storage/mechanic pitstop (I am a very clean mechanic) as well as occasional use moving furniture and other heavy items.

In addition to this I'd like it to serve 2 further purposes.

1) Be able to sleep on a thin roll up 1 inch mattress (which I already have) but up to -8 temperature (which I haven't tried yet)

2) I'm an amateur gymnast and it's often impossible to find a space to do training and conditioning, the back of the van is great for this, however I would love some sound proofing and to generally be surrounded by materials that can be cleaned easily, like lino for instance.

So having said the following my major concerns are: 

-Condensation (especially with me exercising in the back of the van) and how to stop it.

-Taking up too much space in the panel van with insulation and panels etc. (more space is better)

-Finding a material on the floor that can be cleaned easily, I suppose linoleum would be good for this. I cannot do carpets

-Generally making it look pleasing to the eye while not betraying that I may sleep there for weeks at a time.

-Oh and finally I am not broke, but on a budget for sure. Bang for buck would be great.

So basically it would need to double as a transportation vehicle and a pleasant place to spend an evening as well.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Pfenig said:


> I've just got an XLWB Iveco Daily Panel van 2.3 2008
> 
> It has a tail lift and I will need to continue in it's intended role as a motorcycle transport/storage/mechanic pitstop (I am a very clean mechanic) as well as occasional use moving furniture and other heavy items.
> 
> ...


Hi Pfenog.
Welcome to the site, can't help with your modifications as I always buy readymade, so to speak but there are many experts on here so I'm sure you will get good advice.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev (KevnLiz) is the best bloke to ask - he has done a full conversion of his van and even included pics of it - there is a link at the foot of any of his posts to the pics.

Colin


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

You are right that condensation is going to be a major concern. So you need ventilation and a damp proof membrane, as well as avoiding any cold spots where condensation will happen.

This is going to be difficult with a van conversion unless you go for spray on foam, which will insulate and provide a damp barrier.

Have a look at the SBMCC forum, they will have some ideas as to where to get spray foaming done.

Pieter


----------



## Pfenig (Nov 10, 2014)

pieterv said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> You are right that condensation is going to be a major concern. So you need ventilation and a damp proof membrane, as well as avoiding any cold spots where condensation will happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice indeed the spray on foam may be excellent, I will head over there and see if anyone has any advice.

Furthermore I may actually want this to occur with a luton box van.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I can't help with the question, but it has been asked a number of times on here, and if you subscribe you will have access to the search facility.

It's not the best in the world ( :roll: ) but it does work, and will allow you to search for this, and any other information that may help.

Dave


----------

